# 70`s Tracks



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Found some minutes ago my folder with the pics from my AFX/Tyco Track Packages.....the Penske is my first track. Have several additional track packages from Tyco US 1 and 3 packages TCR Dukes of Hazzard from the 80`s.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Part 2*
















80`s Track


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The Penske Speical racing was the first I ever had.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*tracks*

thnxz for the memories , those pics look awesome!

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Amazing how Aurora made Sebring and California Speedway look so much alike.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*General Lee Track*

have 3 packages and 10 additional Roscoe Police and General Lee slots


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Tcr*

Thats a great box art photo of the General Lee!!!:thumbsup: Post up a few pics of the cars that came with the Dukes TCR package!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yer killin me....*

But thanks for posting these. Back as a teenager, I sold some and lost track of the rest (the GOOD stuff). I still suspect it was "forcibly donated" to younger cousins unbeknownst to me. You know how that goes.... Crawlin around the attic wiping cobwebs offa yer face and ya yell downstairs... Hey Ma where's my slot car stuff??? The dear kind voice calls back... oh that old stuff??...  What can I say??... My bad. It's a good thing my allowance has gone up since then. At least I can try to buy some of it back. nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Was that blue and yellow #31 magna sonic car ever produced? I never saw it. 
(the one on the box from the aurora GX2500)


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

RiderZ said:


> Thats a great box art photo of the General Lee!!!:thumbsup: Post up a few pics of the cars that came with the Dukes TCR package!


I will post tomorrow - it`s now 23.20h p.m. in Germany and not the real
light for Digi Cam.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

How about an 80's or two....one is the set as sold in stores.....the other the original hand painted 28" x 40" art work used for set box cover.



















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Here's my favorite of those in my collection, painting is 20" x 24".



















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

RiderZ said:


> Thats a great box art photo of the General Lee!!!:thumbsup: Post up a few pics of the cars that came with the Dukes TCR package!


Several actually packed in the closet, but here are the ones I found without searching


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice pics. Great memories. The 12 Hours of Seibring was my first set. I can still remember that Christmas Eve at my Grandparents house like it was yesterday. I still have it to this day and I occasionally run the two magnatraction cars that came with that set.


----------

